# Airline/Flight questions Maui



## andy25g (Jun 17, 2012)

I was looking at flights from San Diego to Maui in early December. Everything I see is around $600 RT. 

1) should I hold off a little to try and get a better fare?

2) probably most important question,  when looking at flight that would work best for me(Alaska Airlines). The seat map for trip to Maui is wide open but for trip back it's showing only 18 seats available, There are 5 of us traveling.
How accurate are these seat maps? 

3) should I book soon?

Thanks, Andy


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 18, 2012)

You should be able to get a better deal than that, and be sure to check out the flights out of nearby cities.  

I use Kayak to search nearby and do it in one fell swoop.  

Not sure how accurate the seatmaps are.


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 18, 2012)

*Another idea...*



andy25g said:


> I was looking at flights from San Diego to Maui in early December. Everything I see is around $600 RT.
> 
> 1) should I hold off a little to try and get a better fare?
> 
> ...



I believe there are two Alaska/Maui return nonstop flights -- one is overnight.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jul 2, 2012)

*Alaska Air Companion $99 fare*



andy25g said:


> I was looking at flights from San Diego to Maui in early December. Everything I see is around $600 RT.
> 
> 1) should I hold off a little to try and get a better fare?
> 
> ...




*I don't know if this will work or not...*, but Alaska Air has a VISA card $99 Companion fare.  The main fare is the regular price and the companion goes for $99 plus a few bucks of taxes.  It works on coach or first class too.

If the people traveling are adults, perhaps 2 couples could use the $99 fare.  The cost of the card per year in $80 IIRC.  If this is a one-shot trip, you could always let the card expire.  After I signed up, I got the package to get the companion cert within 30 days.


----------



## slum808 (Jul 2, 2012)

Does anyone know if there are family limits on this companion fair. If I opened an account in my name and a second in my wifes name, could we get two companion fairs for our two kids?


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Jul 3, 2012)

slum808 said:


> Does anyone know if there are family limits on this companion fair. If I opened an account in my name and a second in my wifes name, could we get two companion fairs for our two kids?



As long as you each have reasonable credit, you can each get the card and get the perks twice.  My DH and I signed up a year apart and had no problem each getting a companion certificate, plus bonus miles.  -- Suzanne


----------



## MommaBear (Jul 3, 2012)

My companion certificates on Delta and USAir let me book continental US only. Not sure if that is the same with other airlines.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes hold off. 

Prices for trips in Oct have dropped recently to the $300 range EXCEPT for my dates which coincide with an Ironman race on a neighboring island and fares are jacked up for that.   

The December rates may drop in another 45 - 60 days.


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Jul 4, 2012)

MommaBear said:


> My companion certificates on Delta and USAir let me book continental US only. Not sure if that is the same with other airlines.



One of the great things about the Alaska Airline CC companion certificate is that it is good anywhere Alaska flies and is also good for FC. -- Suzanne


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Jul 9, 2012)

SuzanneSLO said:


> One of the great things about the Alaska Airline CC companion certificate is that it is good anywhere Alaska flies and is also good for FC. -- Suzanne



For companion certificates issued on or after August 1, 2012, the certificate can only be used for coach fares.  -- Suzanne


----------



## JeffW (Jul 9, 2012)

MommaBear said:


> My companion certificates on Delta and USAir let me book continental US only. Not sure if that is the same with other airlines.



Unless you start in AL or HI, in which case you can fly to the mainland.  I'd need a lawyer to tell me if that's discriminatory.

Jeff


----------

